# Weight of Hardie Cedermill 8.25 full pallet



## cemiii (Jun 8, 2015)

I found somewhere that the weight of this product is about 2.3# per sf.

Not mentioned was whether or not this is per sf of product (board sf at 8.25), or installed sf (7"). 

What I am trying to figure out is if my trailer can handle a full 252 board load safely. It is rated at 4000 # payload.


----------



## Rough Rooster (Feb 7, 2015)

2.3 X 8.25 X 252 = 4,781.7

Do your own decision. Plenty heavy with pallet included.

 RR


----------

